# Convertir un fichier vidéo .asf (windowsmediaplayer) en .mpg (QuickTime)???



## bengilli (19 Mars 2001)

Est-ce possible de convertir un fichier vidéo .asf (windowsmediaplayer) en .mpg (QuickTime) ?
Je suppose que le format .asf est du natif donc faut il passer par une appli intermédiare?
Tanx a lot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## noliv (21 Mars 2001)

Il me semble que certains logiciels existent (je n'ai jamais essayé). On doit pouvoir trouver ces logiciels sur "hotline".

En fait je ne sais pas grand chose... mais c'est nul de la part de microsoft de faire un format de fichier aussi fermé sur lui meme et presque inexportable.

------------------
Dieu à créé l'homme 
invisible à son image


----------

